
Taleb and Asness feud on Twitter over tail-risk hedging - senthil_rajasek
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/finance-titans-taleb-and-asness-feud-on-twitter-2020-05-21?mod=home-page
======
youngtaff
Let's face it Taleb has a habit of falling out with people - just search
Twitter for Taleb and Block

This is an interesting but long read

[https://medium.com/@allenfarrington/a-tale-of-two-
talebs-177...](https://medium.com/@allenfarrington/a-tale-of-two-
talebs-1775dff3302b)

~~~
blaser-waffle
I mean, _Fooled By Randomness_ is essentially him poking fun at people in the
finance industry. Gettin @ people is his MO for years now.

